# Tegu and bearded dragon



## Anthony Camire (Sep 14, 2014)

So I'm throwing this out their to see if anyone has had similar things happen. And keep in mind these two animals are not housed together.. But here it goes.. Since I've gotten my gu she has seemed to become very bonded to my beardie Loki ( who is the biggest love bug and the protector of the reptile hurd. But I've found during free roam which is very often the two of them are inseparable to the point I can't take one with out the other scratching at the glass or acting very "weird" with out the other. At this time Loki is full grown at 20" and Eris is 7 months ish at 22". Is this a phase or have these two polar opposites really formed a bond. There has never been any aggression towards one another but I have found Loki has become very protective of Eris. To the point of charging other beardies when they come to close to her as well as cats and squerils


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any input? Any similar findings


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol. interesting. I'm a noobie. For me its been teh opposite. My gu is a scaredy cat. My dragon just sits on a log, looks at her, and she runs away freaking out. Even though hes in a cage and shes not!! I've seen a video or two of gu's and others outside in a yard with dragons. Of course thats outside in a big yard where they can run away and hide. But they all hang and even eat together. So, I don't know, I'm assuming its unusual. But I'd love to know if your situation is going to be temp or not.


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm starting to think that as well.. Especially when Eris gets to be twice the length and 5x as heavy. But I hope not


----------

